# Ausschneiden und frei stellen



## snowbello (14. Januar 2011)

Hilfe!

Ich brauche ihre Tipps und Tricks, wie kann man diesen Zwerghasen rausschneiden und freistellen. Ich habe viele Tipps und Tricks im Internet gesehen irgendwie bleibt am rand immer Grüne wiese (sichtbar) mochte nur diese Zwerghasen mit perfekten Haar freistellen in einem weissen Hintergrund haben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal helfen oder einen Tipps geben
Danke


----------



## hancobln (14. Januar 2011)

Muss man fragen: Welche PS-Version steht Dir zur Verfügung?


----------



## smileyml (14. Januar 2011)

Aber grundsätzlich sollte man auch bedenken, das weißes Haar auf weißem Grund schwierig werden könnte.
Ansonsten denke ich sollte man über die Kanäle eine erste Maske erstellen und diese nach Erfordernis verfeinern.

Grüße Marco


----------



## hancobln (14. Januar 2011)

Nu ja - die letzte PS-Version ist ja beim Freistellen schon recht fix - da geht schon recht viel - auch wenn ich ggf. lieber ein paar Haare weniger freistellen und dann nachzeichnen würde.


----------



## snowbello (14. Januar 2011)

Hier habe ich selber einen Adobe Creative Suite 5 dann waere es Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended


----------



## snowbello (14. Januar 2011)

Du hattest recht, aber auf schwarz sieht aber auch nicht gerade toll aus da alle aussen eine grüne rand haben. Leider könnte ich keine Fotos hier posten wie ich versucht hab.


----------



## hancobln (17. Januar 2011)

Nun - an dieser Stelle darf man ruhig erst einmal die Suche über google und co. wagen. Das erste Ergebnis:
http://www.lightroom-tutorial.de/20...verbessern-macht-freistellen-zum-kinderspiel/
Auch das Farben-Dekonterminieren sollte damit durchaus machbar sein.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2011)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah 

http://www.tutorials.de/content/778-photoshop-cs5-kante-verbessern.html
Hier zeige ich die Funktionen von "Kante verbessern".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hancobln (17. Januar 2011)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/content/778-photoshop-cs5-kante-verbessern.html
> Hier zeige ich die Funktionen von "Kante verbessern".
> ...


 
War nicht bös gemeint - ich habs mir so angewöhnt - erst mal Google befragen. Dann wird man in aller Regel schon durch sämtliche Foren geschleust.


----------

